# Earth Hour



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Anyone in here participating?

I will be. My neice and nephew will be over so we are going to have some activity sheets, then turn off the lights and have snacks and games by candlelight....

What are you doing for Earth Hour?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I never heard of that...
what time is it supposed to start at?


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

0900 GMT is when it is suppose to start.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

Any Idea of what that means for the east coast of the US?


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

actually tuck, it starts at 8 pm whatever time zone you are in.

check out http://wwf.ca/earthhour/
for all the details!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Watch corny B rated horror movies.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

We had to hurry home from errands so we could turn everything off and light a bunch of candles. It was pretty fun until my oldest starting slinging throw pillows and we got worried about burning the house down accidentally!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Hellrazor said:


> actually tuck, it starts at 8 pm whatever time zone you are in.
> 
> check out http://wwf.ca/earthhour/
> for all the details!


Oh sorry I was going off what yahoo told me.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

We had a great time last night. We turned off the power via the main breaker, had candles and did crafts with my neice and nephew that we were babysitting

I got some glow sticks.. i know not very enviornmentally friendly but trent is 5 years old so we wanted it to be fun for them too. It was a great time!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I did my hour, noticed quite a few of the neighbors were dark too. Or maybe they just go to bed early. lol


----------

